# 92yo WWII Vet Shoots And Kills Home Intruder



## MJS (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/92-...der-as-soon-as-he-got-inside-it-was-all-over/




> A 92-year-old World War II veteran shot and killed a suspected robber who attempted to break into his Kentucky home Monday morning. Two other men believed to be involved in the botched home invasion are lucky to have escaped with their lives and are now behind bars, WLWT reports.
> According to police, 24-year-old Lloyd Maxwell broke into the elderly mans basement after 2 a.m. and tried to enter the first floor of the home in Verona, Ky. The homeowner, identified as Earl Jones, said he was startled awake by the noise coming from his basement and grabbed his .22 caliber rifle and steadied his aim on the basement door as he heard the sound of footsteps creeping up the basement stairs.
> When the intruder kicked in the door, Jones fired one fatal shot into Maxwells chest, police said. After firing the single shot, the homeowner called his neighbor, who then contacted the police.



Good for him!!!!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2012)

Trigger finger in many cases never ages along with the rest of the body. 

At any age and especially at an advanced age, everyone deserves the right to protection from the sub-class individuals that pray on the weak among us.  :asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 5, 2012)

MJS said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/92-...der-as-soon-as-he-got-inside-it-was-all-over/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





seasoned said:


> Trigger finger in many cases never ages along with the rest of the body.
> 
> At any age and especially at an advanced age, everyone *deserves the right to protection from the sub-class individuals that pray on the weak among us.* :asian:



+1 !!!

Be interesting to hear the story the two survivors tell when they get to prison ...  " There were 5 of then with automatic weapons ... "


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2012)

This was the fourth time in a month? Good for him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 5, 2012)

I contrast this with the story over here in England where a couple have been under arrest for some time for defending their home from burglars:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-19496531

The outcome has been roughly the same in the end, other than the trauma of innocent people being locked up and treated as criminals for having the misfortune to be attacked in their own home.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I contrast this with the story over here in England where a couple have been under arrest for some time for defending their home from burglars:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-19496531
> 
> The outcome has been roughly the same in the end, other than the trauma of innocent people being locked up and treated as criminals for having the misfortune to be attacked in their own home.




Of course they were arrested and no they weren't treated as crinimals! You have to look at it properly. the police are called out to a house they don't know by people they don't know saying that there had been a burglary and a shooting. Now ss a police officer who's word can you take as being true the minute you arrive on the doorstep of the house? Can you immediately trust the householder who says they are burglars or the guys who were shot at who say they were friends/visitors/bailiffs/door to door salesmens and there was an argument etc etc? The truth is that you cannot as a police officer take the word of any of them on first seeing them so you arrest the lot of them ( a simple procedure which is purely to make sure everyone stays where they should be and that they co-operate, being arrested is not the same as being charged or anyone thinking you are guilty, it's a procedure to help proceedings go easier) you take statements, you investigate, you get the forensic then when you find out the householders are telling the truth (supported by evidence) you de arrest then and charge the burglars. It has to be done I'm afraid. 
It's easy to take the side of the householders now, after the event but when the police arrived at the house immediately after the shooting they have to take a neutral stance and investigate everything. The householders would have been kept at the police station and treated well, it's better that than have people using the ;burglar' excuse to actually murder someone. Even in America where shooting burglars is more common you'll find the police will investigate to make sure it';s the truth, they can do nothing else. 
On the other hand this case has proved that if you shoot a burglar in your house you will have the right of it, just don't blame the police and the justice system for wanting to make sure of the truth first. It's what we need them to do if we are to have just society to do anything else would be the thin end of the wedge I'm afraid and we'd have a very unfair system if we had no investigations into such things.
We have shootings here and some are claimed as 'self defence' so while it's unfortunate that these people spent some time in a police cell on the whole it's better that than people getting away with murder and others feeling that all they have to say was that it was self defence.

 In the case in the OP I'm betting that while it seemed an open and shut case the police still questioned and investigated to be on the safe side. It really has to be done to safeguard everyone however pointless you think it might be.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 6, 2012)

Just to round out the story on the case I mentioned:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-19507678


----------



## chinto (Sep 7, 2012)

now that is effective and viable gun control!  he waited and made his shot count!   the government trying to outlaw weapons has never worked in history... but an armed citizen defending himself, that does work!


----------

